# Beretta A400 xtreme pattern test



## Airborne28 (Oct 9, 2013)

Patterned my beretta a400 xtreme (optifade camo, 26') for the first time. For starters i am new to the forums on duckhunting chat and gon. I've been asking losts of questions, and have gotten some great info. Thanks to those whom provided me some intel. My reason for this was to maximize shot/kill ratio, to see if i needed new chokes sht ect. I am a soldier in the army so i do not have a lot of disposable income. That shot/kill ratio was to help save money in the long run.

Last season i got this gun and it never let me down. Took quite a few woodies and two toms. Never really considered a huge difference in shot pattern ( it's an area weapon, not a precision long rifle), just difference in shot sizes. Wow was i wrong. 

These were shot at the fort benning gun club at 40 yds with the A400s stock modified choke on 30 in circles. I fired each shotshell type twice and used the avg hits to the avg pellet counts provided by the makers of each ammo. The pattern paper was christmas wrapping paper. Wrapping paper sucks if there is any wind. Use something thicker.

Black cloud fs steel #2 shot, 138 pellets avg
Avg hits: 103, for 76% on target
1 1/2 oz, 3.5 in


Winchester blind side #3 shot, 210 hex pellets avg
Avg hits: 93, for 44% on target
1 3/8 oz, 3 in

Rio blue box #2 shot, 100 pellets avg
Avg hits 63, for 63% on target
1 1/2 oz, 3 in

Black cloud fs steel #4 shot, 202 pellets avg
Avg hits: 105, for 51% on target
1 1/2 oz, 3.5 in


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2013)

You know from one soldier to another. I am a retired First Sergeant. I am glad you did what I said you should do. I know how it is to try to hunt and not have allot of money to do it with.  When I tried to post and explain that no to guns are the same. No two loads are the same.We have all these so called xperts that have been at this for less than 10 years. Most seem to know all about the sport. I killed my first duck on 23 Nov 1961. On the first day of duck season this year I will have been hunting for 52 years. I think i have learned a bit in those years. You are the one that took the advice came up with a plan and came up with some great data. Now you know how your gun shoots. I am glad you came up with a load that will work for you. Now if you want to buy that choke you have a start point to go from. This is how you pattern your shotgun folks. Good Luck and If you make it to Fort Stewart shot me a pm. I will take you on a salt water duck hunt.


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 10, 2013)

I would be curious to see where those other 100 hex pellets from that blind side ended up.  Uniform around the 30, or really strayed away?  Always saw people talk about how they don't fly straight, but you see good reviews of knock down.  

Good work though!!!


----------



## Airborne28 (Oct 10, 2013)

madrabbit said:


> I would be curious to see where those other 100 hex pellets from that blind side ended up.  Uniform around the 30, or really strayed away?  Always saw people talk about how they don't fly straight, but you see good reviews of knock down.
> 
> Good work though!!!



The blind sides had a very good uniform pattern. The holes from the hexshot were very oblong, so the natural assumption is the wound cavity would be quit large. I read somewhere that when messured with a micromiter, the blind side #2s messured about a #4 shot corner to corner, and #2 shot legnth-ways. 

Additionaly, the hexshots outside the 30in circle were still uniform, just wide. My postulation is the "knock down" of the shots reported was good, but also had a high amount of forgiveness based on Line of site relative to line of fire. 

The #4 FS Steels had the same uniform pattern as the blind sides, and shot dispertion outside the circle was still very good, again offering an amount of forgiveness. 

Many people have said these new rounds are gimmicks, and they might be to some degree. Many of the more experienced waterfowlers shun them in favor of cheaper shells. I belive that they MAY work better, and that these more experienced waterfowlers are simply better shotgun marksman and therefore see no difference in results.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2013)

With the new shot not being round the shell  people are trying to mimick the effects of lead. Lead shot would deform while traveling down the barrel. This made for better patterns. For what reason I never understood. The other factor is the heavy lead loads. Steel does not have the density that lead does so steel does not have the mass. the mass retains energy. Lead shells moving at the same speed as steel will have longer range add in the deformed  lead shoot. made for better patterns with alot more retain energy when it hit the duck and goose. Thats why I never shoot anything larger than 2 & 3/4 inch lead  number 4 shot. When steel came along I had to go to 3 inch number 2 shot to get anything even close to what I had with my lead shells.


----------

